# Ngd 12 string



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

I picked this up today for a great deal. It is a morris b702 12 string from 1972. The body looks amazing for its age. Apparently its sat in its case for a number of years and the strings on it prove that statement. I gently, and I mean gently tuned it up and gave it a go. Love the bass it has as well as the neck width. Has anyone had or have one of these guys? What do you think about it?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I had a 1972 Morris 6 string which I recently sold. It needed a neck reset. I bought it new in 1972. Even with the high action it was a great guitar to play. It rang and rang and rang. Very mellow with great sustain. Your’s looks like the same body, same logo, same dots, same label.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

It's a typical Japanese copy of a Martin as can be seen by the headstock. Highly coveted in Japan but not so much here in North America. Can you raed the name where it says inspected by? The ones signed by Ryoji Matsuoka seem to have a slightly higher value. He is one of the most famous of Japanese Luthiers because he was able to make top quality product at a greatly reduced price.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

Kerry Brown said:


> I had a 1972 Morris 6 string which I recently sold. It needed a neck reset. I bought it new in 1972. Even with the high action it was a great guitar to play. It rang and rang and rang. Very mellow with great sustain. Your’s looks like the same body, same logo, same dots, same label.


Hey thanks for the info. I've looked all over the interwebs and cannot find any info on my model. Sounds great though.


----------

